# 6/29 Friday



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Rough night with the wind. Just got my boat back and didn't put enough charge on my batteries and it was slow going. Found some solid fish, but had to work for them.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

nice slabs.


----------



## starskyd (Jun 15, 2012)

where did you get them at


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Da Gone thats some nice flatties!! good pics!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Sweet catch. :notworthy:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

starskyd said:


> where did you get them at


 yea I want to know to :whistling:...............:no:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Perdido Beach


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Bama, what does your light set up consist of? I'm thinking about making a change. I have a few starfires sitting in the garage never used. I've heard guys switching the bulbs out to 100W. Haven't decided if I want to try them or LED's. I just want to stay away from a generator and stick to batteries. Any recs would be appreciated.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

You always do good, i'm jealous.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Turtle, Bama runs three 400watt hps. Very bright setup.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry Turtle, computer down after lightning storm.Flounderslayerman is right . 3 400 watt HPS . I'm thinking about adding two 50 watt leds as side lights.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I was wondering where you've been. Have you made any trips since I saw you?


----------

